# Buying Component & HDMI Cable



## sumit8695 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

I want to connect 

1. Tata Sky STB's component output with Sony LCD TV's component input,

2. HP laptop's HDMI output with same TV's HDMI input.


So, please suggest brand & model for component video cable & HDMI cable, out of the following brands.

MX, Bandridge, Sony, Philips, Panasonic, Monster.


Note:
------
1. I need good quality cables without spending illogical amount of money.

2. I'm quite OK with separate brand for compent & HDMI cable.


Also, please let me know 

1. whether I need to buy good quality audio cable for connecting audio (L & R) slots. If YES, which brand/model?

2. whether Sony PS2/PS3 component cables are compatible to connect Tata Sky STB with Sony LCD TV. If YES, is there any qualitative difference between PS2 and PS3 cables, particularly in my context?

3. how good are Bandridge cables (both component & HDMI).

4. good places in Bangalore to buy those cables from.




Thanks.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 11, 2010)

1. The composite and component cables for the Sony Playstation are proprietary. Hence cannot be used in-lieu of the standard cables. Buy standard video cables.

2. The composite, S-Video and component cables carry only the video. Therefore you do need the R & L audio cables if you are using these video cables.

3. For connecting my Sony PS3 Slim 250GB to the 42" LG LCD TV, I bought HDMI 1.3a authenticated Panasonic High Speed HDMI cable (1.5 meters - keep in mind that cost varies with length) for Rs.1699/= at Tata Croma, Bangalore. Less costly Bandridge and other brand cables are also available there. Since my LCD TV has v3.1a compliant HDMI input and Panasonic specifically mentions that the HDMI cable is v3.1a compliant, I did not want to take any chances with other cables. ( I do not know whether there is any substantial quality differences between the cables to warrant such price differences. For connecting my PC to the LCD monitor, however I bought a cheap no-name HDMI cable for around Rs.400 or so from Computerwarehouse long ago and and I am satisfied with the colors and definition on the DELL monitor.So take your pick)

Advice: For critical applications go for branded cables, even if these are a bit costly, but then it all depends on how fat your wallet is and how much you can compromise between quality and cost.

These more or less answers all your queries. Good luck.


----------



## sumit8695 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

Many Thanks for your detailed reply. 

I will consider your suggestions while buying the cables.


----------

